# new guy-what do i need?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I live about 10-15min from vermillion river/mill hollow and 30min to rocky river. i have never steelhead fished and would like to go. i currently have a 6ft ugly stick with 40lbs power pro. cant swim so no waders or going in the water for me. I would like to shore fish but don't know what lures and hooks and what not to use.

any info is appreciated.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

There's so much to start with ,but to get a idea go and search past and present posts and read up on what guys are using also go on u tube ive see quite s bit of info on that. Put in Ohio steelhead on the search. Get hip boots if u don't wade , get rid of that 40 lb pro.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

In a month when water warms up you'll be able to catch them on anything. Spoon whatever.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

snag said:


> There's so much to start with ,but to get a idea go and search past and present posts and read up on what guys are using also go on u tube ive see quite s bit of info on that. Put in Ohio steelhead on the search. Get hip boots if u don't wade , get rid of that 40 lb pro.


why ditch the 40lbs power pro braid? just wondering as i figured go higher for snags and what not.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I live about 10-15min from vermillion river/mill hollow and 30min to rocky river. i have never steelhead fished and would like to go. i currently have a 6ft ugly stick with 40lbs power pro. cant swim so no waders or going in the water for me. I would like to shore fish but don't know what lures and hooks and what not to use.
> 
> any info is appreciated.


Check out the ""newbie info thread''


ohihunter2014 said:


> why ditch the 40lbs power pro braid? just wondering as i figured go higher for snags and what not.


shhhh there will be plenty of time to snag fish,when you upgrade your gear with a fly fishing rod.lol.....you may want to get a folding chair at the next garage sale you hit up so you can sit back and relax after a fun day of snagishing...


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

ironfish said:


> Check out the ""newbie info thread''
> 
> shhhh there will be plenty of time to snag fish,when you upgrade your gear with a fly fishing rod.lol.....you may want to get a folding chair at the next garage sale you hit up so you can sit back and relax after a fun day of snagishing...


I don't want to snag the fish i meant getting snagged on rocks and trees. LOL. I figured i could pull on it until it broke itself free with a higher braid line.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I use 10lb mono to a 6lb. Floro leader. That's the go to setup for spinning. Float minnows or egg sacks just off the bottom. That's a place to start. Then try and watch others and make a few river friends.


----------



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

I fish with a pin and use 10lb main line, 8lb float line and 6lb leader. I tie my knots so that the weakest point in the entire setup is at the hook. 90+% of the time if I have to break it off, it is right at the hook. I don't lose shots, floats and a quick 20 second repair job and I'm fishing again. I have the same exact setup on my spinning reel for my wife or kids to fish with.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

I would wonder down to Erie outfitters with the intentions of buying a new set up. If you want to steelhead fish get the right set up at least a longer rod, keep the reel and ditch the 40lb test line. Challenge your self drop down to lighter line. You may learn of new techniques other than chucking spoons.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

ngski said:


> I would wonder down to Erie outfitters with the intentions of buying a new set up. If you want to steelhead fish get the right set up at least a longer rod, keep the reel and ditch the 40lb test line. Challenge your self drop down to lighter line. You may learn of new techniques other than chucking spoons.


Thanks. Wanted the heavier line for dragging big cats and bass out of muck and what not. Figured it would be a all purpose rig.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

As a new guy, I think you'll be overwhelmed with the amount of information available to steelheaders.
You don't need to change up any of your gear, that can all come with time and experience. To get started, all you need is a fluorocarbon/monofilament leader to attach to your line and a spoon/spinner. Fishing for steelhead is so much more of knowing where the fish are than obtaining and using 1,000 different techniques or lures/baits/spawn/flies. There are definitely instances where each of these will outperform the other, but if you're new... cast a spoon, get to know the rivers, learn from others, but most importantly take note of where the fish you catch/see catch are located, and what the flow was like in that scenario. I.e. The holding spots are completely different in a river flowing at 400 CFS vs. 200 CFS.
And there is no replacement for time on the water... no YouTube video or forum can take the place of personal experience.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Patience, patience.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

1/32 ounce jig and minnow. If u see a spawning trout with 3 or 4 behind her eating the eggs throw a egg sac behind her. With the warmer weather you'll see a lot of trout swawning in shallow water on gravel. Easy hookup.


----------

